# Prayers please



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

When I first married my ex I was introduced to 2 of the absolute best people in the whole world. Aunt Jean and Uncle Duane. Found out my dad and Duane knew each other from their school days on opposing basketball teams! U Duane LOVED kids. Any and all kids. He was truly one big kid himself. A Jean has rheumatoid arthritis and her hands are so crippled I don't know how she ever did anything. First time I saw her hold my baby boy I was terrified....although I knew she'd raised 2 of her own with no mishaps. LOL How she ever was an active participant as a farm wife, I will never understand. 

When I got divorced, A Jean and U Duane NEVER for an instance considered me an "ex" in that family. I have pictures of them with Lizzie as an infant where you would think she was one of their own grandkids and if you had asked....they probably would have told you she was. If you wanted to see what a successful marriage was....you needed to see U Duane and A Jean. 

We buried U Duane a few weeks ago. A Jean had been in the hospital after being extremely ill since Christmas. He died peacefully at home in his chair. A Jean was not able to attend the funeral and many family members thought she had willed herself to die. Within 2 weeks she was out of the hospital and at an assisted living apartment. That was the end of last week. 

Yesterday, her daughter found her with one leg very discolored. Took her to the hospital immediately. There is a massive clot in her leg. She will not survive surgery. She will not survive transfer to another facility. They are giving her a few days to a week. 

Please keep this family in your prayers. It is devastating to me and I'm not even a child or grandchild.... Thanks for listening to me ramble.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Carmen, I'm sorry for this pain. I can't say anything to make this better for you. If you need to get it out I'm here for you. I'm just a pm a away.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mom and I are going in today to see her. What do you say in a case like this??? Really??? Hug your loved ones today and go visit all those old friends and relatives that are important to you...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You just say I love you, thank you for being in my life, and being there for me, now I'm here for you.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just saw on facebook that we are too late. She has died. At least she didn't suffer more and isn't laying there thinking about it.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You can say what you wanted to say to her now. She will still hear you. Sorry that she passed away before you got to see her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww! I'm sorry Carmen. Its hard losing the ones we love, but she had a long life, and many people who loved them. You are so lucky to have had someone like that in your life. Doesn't make the hurt go away though. 

Please accept my sincere condolences to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Heart (((HUGS))) to you, dear. I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Your Aunt and Uncle have a lifetime of memories with you so they know you loved them. They are with the Lord now with glorified bodies, no pain or crippled hands. Many spouses die close together, they truly become one. Mourn your loss, celebrate their lives and remember they will always be with you in your heart, and you will see them again dancing with our Father in fields of grace. 
You are in my prayers


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Prayers here for sure, sounds like a match made in heaven, I believe some people are meant to be together, no matter what, and sometimes death does not part us. I believe when two souls really do become one they cannot be separated for long. I wish the family all the strength to get though this time and all the faith to know what is what.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss. I'll be praying for you and the family.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

My deepest sympathy and prayers being sent. What wonderful people you have had in your life and they loved you greatly. I am sure they knew just how special they were to you too.:hug:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm do sorry to hear this Carmen. My prayers are with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Chad....I stole your words and posted them on FB for the family...I wish I could like what and how you said it about a million times. I think you nailed the 2 of them 100% 

Thanks everyone. Even tho U Duane and A Jean weren't blood family, they were still and always will be my Uncle and Aunt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry Carmen. It kind of reminds me of "The Notebook" though. They had a whole long life of love together, and are in a place of no pain now. That doesn't make it any easier on those they left behind though.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My deepest condolences to both you and your family. I know you are hurting, but try to keep in mind that they are together in a better place and are no longer frustrated and limited by the afflictions, illnesses, and diseases of this world. Also know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers, as it is never easy to say good-bye to loved ones. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a sad story. They sound like very kind wonderful people. My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so very sorry....One thing I know for sure is both new you loved them to the moon and back..no words were needed..Hugs


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I had an Uncle Duane (my great-grandmother's half brother who was a lifelong bachelor) that was more of a grandparent to me than ANY of my actual grandparents. He would hold my horses for me while I worked with them, he took hikes with us to just get out and get his exercise, and he was awesome with people of all ages. He had my parents build a house on his acreage when I was a teenager after my dad retired from the military. Which meant he ended up sharing his very small house with two early teen girls and two adults for just under two years. He was one of those stick figure, adult-onset, diabetics to boot, and worked as a house painter until just a handful of weeks prior to his death. He took care of his mother until she died at the age of 99.

When his time came, he was in his eighties and developed diabetic neuropathy that masked some severe, and irreparable, heart blockage. I lived five hours away at the time, and traveled to see him on my daughter's spring break that year. Part of the reasoning was selfish- when I had been there at Christmas, I hardly got any pictures of him with my newborn son, and I wanted those badly. We took walks in the woods with him and his entourage (every pet he had would follow him on his walks). The kids got to throw rocks in the creek with him. He was still almost no different than when we had seen him last (only a bit slower than before). I was back a month later for the funeral. It has been seven years, and I still miss him very much. 

You find those kinds sometimes, and they are truly special. He may not have been my grandparent, and he may have been distantly related, but he (and his mother while she was alive, who was NOT related by blood) was so very well loved during his time here on earth. Relationships are more than just blood ones (And some of those forced blood relationships are the worst).

Your aunt hurts no more. Those painful joints don't trouble her, and she isn't facing years of living out her life without her life partner. She was well-loved on many fronts, including by "exes" of the family. I'd say she was a pretty lucky lady.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

There are no words. Sounded like a wonderful lady.

Praying for you for your comfort. I am so sorry..... holding your hand. :wink:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Everyone has said everything.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Condolences, it's never easy to lose those you love.


----------



## Coast Wind Farm (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hate to say goodbye. I have lost most of my family now and I believe that they are waiting in a better place for me. Judy


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It always amazes me how wonderful you guys all are and what support you give.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Carmen I am so sorry!  :hug: it's hard losing a loved one... Again, so sorry :hug:


----------

